# قبل نهاية الشهر المريمي أقول لك يا أمي (مريم)



## شميران (24 مايو 2011)

*قبل نهاية الشهر المريمي أقول لك يا أمي:.......مريم....

أن الحديث عنك يا أمي هو كمحاولة حصر ماء البحر في زجاجة ، فأنتي هي أعظم من أن تفهم !!

بكلمتان أقول فيها هي حب ، وعطاء
...*
*يا امــي الــعـذراء مـريــم ،،، يا ام الــفـادي في قـلبي شـوق و حـنــيــن يـُــنــادي

واذا ما ركعت امامك يا عذراء، وتأملت وجهك يا أمي اراك حزينة، فلماذا الحزن ؟بالتأكيد هذا الحزن ليس على ابنك يسوع، ولا هذا هو سيف الحزن الذي جاز قلبك، انه سيف البشر، هو نحن،، نعم يا امي، نحن في الحقيقة ما زلنا صغاراً، محبتنا لم تكتمل، ومعرفتنا للآب ما زالت ناقصة، وخطواتنا ثقيله، لم نستطع اللحاق بكِ، هناك مسافات بيننا وبينك... لكن ماذا لو اشعلنا شمعة وسرنا وراءَكِ، علنا نقترب منكِ.هاتِ يديك يا امي فانا قد تعبت، وبغير حضنك ما استرحت، انت الجمال وبعد ربّي وجهك قد كرّمت.

أصلي اليكِ صباح مساء، على حبات المسبحة سوف اضع وروداً على اكليل المجد الذي تلبسين، فانظري اليّ يا عذراء ابتسمي لنا نحن ابناءكِ، اننا خلفكِ، وحولكِ وبقربكِ يا ام يسوع، ارتفعي بنا الى فوق، افتحي لنا بوابة السماء، كم جميلة هي السماء، وما اشدّ سعادتنا وانت تضمينا الى السماء نحن اخوة يسوع

ايتها البتول النقية يا عذراء بالحب سخية

يا جمالا نريده دوما يا رفيقتنا للابدية

امنا اننا نقدم لك حبنا ومواهبنا وكل اعمالنا

لكي نمجد واياك بها يسوع ابنك الحبيب الهنا

انتي حبيبتنا يا مريم لانك هدية من يسوع

وبقدر ما نتعلق بالهدية يزداد حبنا لمن اهدانا اياها

في مساء الورد يا مريم جئت والقلب بك مغرم

لأقول كم انتي جميلة كلماتي ستضل قليلة

سأصلي اليك يا امي بسلامك قد زال همي

انت اجمل ما قلبي يغني امي صلي لله عني

سأضل بقربكي دوما سأحمل صليبي وامشي فرحا

روحي تشدو بشكري وحبي فأحمليني ليسوع ربي

امي يا امي اهديك ذاتي قلبي وروحي حبي وحياتي

عانقي فرحي وجراحي واحملي دوما للرب صلاتي

دفء عينيك نار لحبي امي سلاما يرجوكي قلبي

طفل اريد القداسة دربي ضميني امي كي القى ربي....



وانت يا أيار؟؟؟فيا آيار هل سترحل بسهولة مثل باقي الاشهر؟؟؟هل بُحت لكَ بشوقي وحبّي لكل هنيهةٍ في أيامك لكل ساعةٍ لكل يوم ٍ فأنت ذاك الشهر الذي يشهد حلول أجمل فصول السنه ...ويكفيك

فخراً أن نكرّم البتول أمنا في أيار الورود 

*





 



منقووووول:smil12::smil12:


----------



## محب مايكل (24 مايو 2011)

HOLY MARY , MOTHER OF GOD

PRAY FOR US SINNERS NOW , AND AT THE HOUR OF OUR DEATH


----------



## شميران (24 مايو 2011)

*Amen *
*God bless u and all of Christians*


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (25 مايو 2011)

*






السلام لأم النور
شكرا جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*


----------



## شميران (29 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*شكرا الك وربي يحفظك دوم*


----------



## شميران (29 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* الشكر الك والرب يحفظك ويرعاك*


----------

